# Westfield leaf spring fork, pope, indian, columbia.



## DJF (Jan 22, 2018)

*Wanted: Westfield leaf spring fork, pope, indian, columbia.*
*Will pay very fair price and consider a finders fee.*


----------



## DJF (Apr 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## DJF (Sep 12, 2019)

Still looking for a pre 1924 Pope/Westfield tall frame or camelback as well as the leafspring fork for one.
Anyone got eyes on one?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 16, 2019)

does @bike still have his?


----------



## DJF (Jan 27, 2020)

still looking for what you have


----------



## DJF (Apr 23, 2020)

Still need it


----------



## DJF (Mar 16, 2021)

Still looking.


----------



## catfish (Mar 16, 2021)

Cabe member Bike has one for sale. At the going rate. If you make a deal with him, I will wave the finder's fee you offered.


----------



## DJF (Mar 16, 2021)

Link is dead


----------



## DJF (Mar 16, 2021)

let me know if you have a new link.


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2021)

Reduced - $2300.00 -Make Offer- 28" Springfork | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Shipped in the lower 48 and PR. PAID PPFF (NOT goods and services, *with no comment on payment* only.) AS IS. Replated and primer. Slow shipping from central NY state. *PLEASE!* Do not post here- Rather use the thumbs up, email xhtz@yahoo.com or PC(PM) directly. Thanks!




					thecabe.com


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2021)

DJF said:


> let me know if you have a new link.











						Reduced - $2300.00 -Make Offer- 28" Springfork | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Shipped in the lower 48 and PR. PAID PPFF (NOT goods and services, *with no comment on payment* only.) AS IS. Replated and primer. Slow shipping from central NY state. *PLEASE!* Do not post here- Rather use the thumbs up, email xhtz@yahoo.com or PC(PM) directly. Thanks!




					thecabe.com


----------



## DJF (Mar 17, 2021)

Sadly that is the wrong one, sorry.


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2021)

What is wrong with it?


----------



## DJF (Mar 17, 2021)

It isnt a westfield spring fork with 3 leaves and struts. compare to the picture in my listing.


----------



## DJF (Mar 17, 2021)

I need the one pictured as it is the correct one for the bike I am building.


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2021)

DJF said:


> I need the one pictured as it is the correct one for the bike I am building.



The struts in the photo look like they were added one. I have never seen them in any catalog that way.


----------



## DJF (Mar 17, 2021)

The shape of the fork crown is the part I am mainly referring to as well as the 3 leafs. The one he is selling looks to have been trimmed or changed. The one I have pictured is a confirmed Westfield and Pope fork.
I actually have never seen one with the fork crown he has, so have no idea what company it was for.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 17, 2021)

Here’s the fork you’re looking for. Sadly for both of us, I no longer have it. But this will illustrate a little better for others. If I recall correctly the crown clamp on this fork was a later model of the spring fork. Are you positive the truss rods on the pic you provided were stock? I could see them being added quite easily for the moto look back in the day.









						Leaf Spring Fork
					

Explore this photo album by RedBikesBlueBikesOldBikesNewBikes on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------



## DJF (Mar 18, 2021)

Yup I think you are right, the truss rods are just attached under the spring retainer bolts of the fork.

Thank you very much for clearing up a lot with those pictures. So for anyone that wants better clarity to what I am looking for click the link graciously given to us by Iverider above.

Of course I would be willing to buy the complete bicycle with the forks as well, lol.


----------

